

Artist using science to illustrate power of DNA sequencing - jostmey
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23410521

======
jostmey
Here is the relevant part of the artists webpage:
[http://deweyhagborg.com/projects.html](http://deweyhagborg.com/projects.html)

